# 2014 western wideout



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

2014 or 2015 wideout. Maintained, oil changed each year. Many new parts a couple of years ago. Hasn't been used much in last 2 years. Nothing wrong with plow, just sold business a while ago and still have this plow around. Comes with controller. One owner, stored inside 8 months out of the year. $3250.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

What's your location?


----------



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

Howell, Michigan


----------



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

Bump back to top, stored inside over summer.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Have the truck side for Ford?


----------



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

No truck side sorry


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Just PM you a guys number, he was looking for a wideout.


----------



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

Sold


----------

